# pencil dress = φόρεμα πένσιλ



## Earion (Apr 29, 2013)

Μια και η αναζήτησή μου στα αρχεία της Λεξιλογίας δεν βγάζει αποτέλεσμα, αναγκάζομαι να απευθυνθώ στις κυρίες του φόρουμ. Καλές μου φίλες πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, υπάρχει ελληνική απόδοση για το *pencil dress*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2013)

Αυτά είναι στοιχειώδη, για όποιον θέλεις να συνοδεύει κυρίες και να δείχνει στοιχειώδες ενδιαφέρον στις συζητήσεις για θέματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν:  Φούστα πένσιλ


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 29, 2013)

Φούστα πένσιλ τη λένε. Έχω εντρυφήσει πλέον με αυτά που έχω μεταφράσει!


----------



## Costas (Apr 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> τους ενδιαφέρουν:


Γλώττα λανθάνουσα την αλήθειαν λέγει


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2013)

Επί παλαιοτέρου, το λέγανε απλώς στενό φόρεμα.
Και στενή φούστα.


----------



## EleniD (Apr 30, 2013)

Μπορείς να το πεις και φόρεμα πένσιλ, κατά τη φούστα πένσιλ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2013)

Και ολίγη ιστορία, για το _H-line dress/skirt_ του Ντιόρ, ευγενείς προγόνους των πένσιλ.:)


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Επί παλαιοτέρου, το λέγανε απλώς στενό φόρεμα.
> Και στενή φούστα.


Μπέρνι, που είναι η Παλάβρα να σε δείρει που τολμάς να χρησιμοποιείς απαρχαιωμένη ορολογία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2013)

Σοβαρά τώρα, τα φορέματα που βγάζει ο σύνδεσμος του Εαριου εμένα μου φαίνονται κανονικά φορέματα. Κανονικά εφαρμοστά φορέματα, αν θέλετε να ακριβολογήσετε, χωρίς πολλά κοινά μεταξύ τους πέρα απο το ότι είναι εφαρμοστά. Να υποθέσω ότι ο όρος είναι νέα επέκταση του όρου για τις φούστες;


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Υποθέτω αθώα ότι για να λέγεται «πένσιλ» ένα φόρεμα θα πρέπει να είναι στενό και εφαρμοστό μεν, αλλά με κάποιο ειδικό κόψιμο. Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις γι' αυτό που λέει η SBE, για την επέκταση της σημασίας; Από τη δικιά μου μεριά να σας πω ότι περίμενα να μου απαντήσετε πολύ χαλαρά: «Πένσιλ; Σώπα καλέ, είναι αυτό που οι μανάδες μας και οι γιαγιάδες μας πριν δυο γενιές λέγανε έτσι». Και θα μου ξεφουρνίζατε κάτι γαλλικό.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2013)

Earion said:


> Υποθέτω αθώα ότι για να λέγεται «πένσιλ» ένα φόρεμα θα πρέπει να είναι στενό και εφαρμοστό μεν, αλλά με κάποιο ειδικό κόψιμο. Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις γι' αυτό που λέει η SBE, για την επέκταση της σημασίας; Από τη δικιά μου μεριά να σας πω ότι περίμενα να μου απαντήσετε πολύ χαλαρά: «Πένσιλ; Σώπα καλέ, είναι αυτό που οι μανάδες μας και οι γιαγιάδες μας πριν δυο γενιές λέγανε έτσι». Και θα μου ξεφουρνίζατε κάτι γαλλικό.


Θα μπορούσε, όντως, να λέγεται ζυπ φουρώ (ή ζιπ φουρό ;) ), αλλά δεν.
Ίσως επειδή η λέξη φουρώ (ή φουρό) στα ελληνικά παραπέμπει σε άλλο πράγμα.

Και μην ξεχνάς ότι τα γαλλικά έχουν παραγκωνιστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τα αγγλικά. ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Θα μπορούσε, όντως, να λέγεται ζυπ φουρώ (ή ζιπ φουρό ;) ), αλλά δεν.
> Ίσως επειδή η λέξη φουρώ (ή φουρό) στα ελληνικά παραπέμπει σε άλλο πράγμα.
> ...



Εαρίωνα, τρέχα, βρήκαμε και _φούστα_ με οσχεοθήκη, jupe à braguette! Άντε, καλά, με αιδοιοθυλάκιο, γιούνισεξ. 

Όντως, το φουρό με παραπέμπει αλλού, στην πλατεία Φιγκαρό.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Μα εντελώς άλλο πράγμα, ε; mg: Και πώς έγινε αυτό που στα γαλλικά είναι στενό και εφαρμοστό όταν φτάνει στην Ελλάδα να είναι φαρδύ και πεταχτό; Ερώτημα χωρίς απάντηση. 
Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που έψαχνα δεν υπάρχει, αλλά όπως και να ’χει, σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Σας αφήνω με κάτι που παραπέμεπει στις εποχές του φουρό:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 30, 2013)

Πάντως η σύζυγος, που θεωρείται ειδική στον τομέα, επιβεβαιώνει με απόλυτη σιγουριά το «πένσιλ» στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2013)

Πάντως θα διαφωνήσω ότι γενικά τα αγγλικά έχουν εκτοπίσει τα γαλλικά. Ακόμα φοράμε πλισέ και έχουμε ντεκολτέ και μανσέτες, και αρκεί να κοιτάξουμε ένα πατρόν του εμπορίου αμερικάνικο, που είναι σημειωμένα σε αγγλικά και γαλλικά, και θα δούμε ότι τα αγγλικά είναι αλαμπουρνέζικα ενώ τα γαλλικά αναγνωρίσιμα. Οι Άγγλοι του χώρου από την άλλη σκοτώνονται να δείξουν την γαλλομάθειά τους π.χ. και το ξέρω γιατί κάποια εποχή ξημεροβραδιαζόμουνα σε γνωστη σχολή μόδας του Λονδίνου. Το ότι βλέπουμε πιο πολλά αγγλικά στα ελληνικά έντυπα οφείλεται στο ότι οι γραφιάδες αντιγράφουν απο αγγλόφωνα έντυπα τα οποία δεν χρησιμοποιούν καμια εξειδικευμένη ορολογία. 

Όσο για το ότι είναι επέκταση της σημασίας απο τη φούστα στο φόρεμα, νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητη. Φόρεμα πένσιλ= φούστα πενσιλ με ενσωματωμενο μπούστο. 

Η βασική διαφορά του τότε με το τώρα είναι ότι τώρα όλα σχεδόν τα ρούχα περιέχουν ελαστικές ίνες και έτσι οι στενές φούστες μπορεί να φτιαχτούν ακόμα πιο στενές, οπότε οι σημερινές φούστες πένσιλ δεν είναι σαν τις φούστες των γιαγιάδων μας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το bandage dress* πως θα το πούμε; Ή επειδή είναι μάλλον περαστική μόδα δεν χρειάζεται να το πούμε;

*φόρεμα που αποτελείται απο λεπτές οριζόντιες λωρίδες ελαστικου υφάσματος, το οποίο δρα σαν κορσές. Εμπνευσμένο απο τα εσώρουχα, αρχικά εφεύρεση ενός οίκου μόδας, τώρα το φτιάχνουν κι άλλοι. Έχει γίνει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια η απαράιτητη στολή κάθε μικροσταρλετίτσας και ανθυποσελέμπριτι.


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

Ayto to video einai mia apantish sto video tou xristh Earion :twit:


----------



## Earion (May 1, 2013)

Βάλθηκες να με μπερδέψεις, Μπερναρντίνα.

Να σηκωθεί η φούστα σου | να δούμε το φουρό σου

Φουστανάκι με καρό | κι από μέσα το φουρό

Δηλαδή το φουρό είναι εσώρουχο; Φοριέται μέσα από τη φούστα; Πιο πάνω λέγαμε για (και δείχναμε) *φούστες *φουρό, φαρδιές και πεταχτές.


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

*φουρό* ουδέτερο
φουσκωτό μεσοφόρι για νυφικά και τουαλέτες που άλλοτε συνήθιζαν και στην καθημερινότητά τους οι γυναίκες όταν το απαιτούσε η μόδα, ώστε να αποκτά όγκο η φούστα ή το κάτω μέρος του φορέματος και να δείχνει συνάμα λεπτότερη η μέση.


Συγνώμη, νόμιζα πως το ήξερες. :blush:




Αρχαίος του πρόγονος ήταν το κρινολίνο

crinoline






Όσο για την κοπελιά του τραγουδιού, θα πρέπει να φορούσε κάτι τέτοιο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2013)

Κρινολίνα και μπανέλες (ναι, στη Λεξιλογία)...


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2013)

Στους Φούρνους, στο λιμάνι μπροστά-μπροστά, είχε δύο παλιά καφενεία πλάι-πλάι, το Μίνι και το Φουρό.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μια και η αναζήτησή μου στα αρχεία της Λεξιλογίας δεν βγάζει αποτέλεσμα, αναγκάζομαι να απευθυνθώ στις κυρίες του φόρουμ. Καλές μου φίλες πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, υπάρχει ελληνική απόδοση για το *pencil dress*;


Μιας και με φώναξε η ΣΒΕ, ιδού λεξιλογική συζήτηση (ναι, πένσιλ ).


----------

